# Rescuing Pretzel



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Get out your happy hankies. Such a wonderful story! You will have tears!

Rescuing Pretzel - YouTube


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

You're right, I do! What a great story. I just never know whether to be happy that they were saved and loved, or sad that they started out that way in the first place.

They've got an awesome cat tree. And the story about the father sleeping on the floor with his hand held out -- how very sweet.


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

Awe that was a sweet story. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

So sweet, what a great storyZ, I like how it is from the cats viewpoint.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I am a mess after watching that, but how sweet. The dad sleeping on the floor.....I just lost it right there. Something about a man having that kind of love towards cats gets me every time.


----------



## Justteri1000 (May 27, 2013)

Very great story. Thank you for sharing.


----------

